# Rocket Fausto grinder ?



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all, just wondering if any of you have been fortunate enough to have got your hands on one of the new Rocket Fausto grinders ? I see BB are selling them but they are currently out of stock. Did they previously have some stock and someone on here got one of these ?

If so would be very interested to get your thoughts and opinions on this grinder as I feel a bout of upgraditus coming on and if this performs as well as it looks it could replace the Zenith at the top of my current list of potential new grinders !


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PeteHr said:


> Hi all, just wondering if any of you have been fortunate enough to have got your hands on one of the new Rocket Fausto grinders ? I see BB are selling them but they are currently out of stock. Did they previously have some stock and someone on here got one of these ?
> 
> If so would be very interested to get your thoughts and opinions on this grinder as I feel a bout of upgraditus coming on and if this performs as well as it looks it could replace the Zenith at the top of my current list of potential new grinders !


I may be wrong here, but isn't the Fausto a Zenith (65mm burrs) with a cone and a different shell? Or are you referring to the Zenith Club?


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Well I was referring to the Zenith with 65mm burrs not the Club.

If it is the same as the Zenith then they packaged it in a neater (and lighter) shell - if the dimensions published on the BB site are correct....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know for sure but it looks to me like it's a 65E repackaged to look smart and use the Mazzer 'E' style dosing funnel electronics. Probably means it's 65E quality (good) but higher price. The above is a guess though.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Those dimensions seem to be the same ones as listed on other websites. Like hotmetal, I am also guessing, but they do resemble each other slightly.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Zenith fixed top burr and motor on a threaded rod adjustment mechanism is ace. Really easy to use and keep clean without upsetting the grind settings. The adjuster on the Fausto looks uncannily similar. I'm sure it'll be a solid grinder but I would expect a premium for the Rocket branding.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I've just ordered one of these from BB, they had 4 in stock, hopefully 3 now! Replacing my Mazzer Mini Electronic type A. My Mazzers just over a year old, but I really fancied a change, I like the look of the grind adjustment. I'll let you know how I go on and if it actually is an upgrade!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks quite strong money. But then the Motta stainless steel knock box jumps £20 as soon as they stamp Rocket on it.

Have Rocket actually made this or is it a licenced job?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Not sure, it definitely looks like a Zenith 65E / Mazzer Mini Type A hybrid. I'll examine more closely when it arrives!!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Apart from the looks, is the user experience any better compared to Eureka Zenith 65E? I assume grind quality is going to be the same, not sure about the retention.

Seems like that even the screen is the same as Zenith.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll let you know when it arrives, ordered it from BB. It said pre-order, then said 4 in stock when I ordered (that's now gone down to 3 in stock) but a quick phone call, as my order was still 'processing' from yesterday, and apparently they have no stock. The 'In stock 4' is actually a pre-order allocation stock, so should be 2-3 weeks. A tad cheeky when they've taken £670 off me! Hmmm.....


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

scottgough said:


> I'll let you know when it arrives, ordered it from BB. It said pre-order, then said 4 in stock when I ordered (that's now gone down to 3 in stock) but a quick phone call, as my order was still 'processing' from yesterday, and apparently they have no stock. The 'In stock 4' is actually a pre-order allocation stock, so should be 2-3 weeks. A tad cheeky when they've taken £670 off me! Hmmm.....


Thanks. Are there any particular reasons you wanted to upgrade from the Mazzer Mini E? I.e. Why aren't you happy with the Mini?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I wouldn't say I'm not happy with the Mazzer to be honest. I just fancied a change, I like the looks of the Rocket, I like the grind adjust mechanism, and the motors more powerful than the Mazzer so I thought I'd give it a try. Just a case of upgraditus I'm afraid.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

While doing my daily research on grinders, it got me thinking... If you have two on demand grinders, what's better: a short chute or funnel? This is essentially the only key difference between Eureka 65E and Rocket Fausto I can see.


----------

